# Fishing Report Saturday 04/16/05



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Started on the freshwater side since it was opening trout season and had a nice day caught 12 trout kept 2 largest was 17" and since high tide was around 6 O clock fished the incoming time but didn't do as well on the salt water side did get a thing and was fishing by myself hopefully the weather will warm things up by next week I'm taking today off to finish the yard work.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice start Coco! Us here, of course excluding your truly, have had a decent bay fishing, except for the Conowingo damn gates opening :--| and clouding the waters which put a damper on things just in time for the trophy season. Me, still waiting on ocean water temps, and ny friends to arrive, then I will be happier.  

So, might be the stripers will be delayed a bit on thier trip to your neck, but be patient my friend, they will come.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Opening day for trout - April Fools Day?*

Dave,

Nice start of the year! Have you fished the Catskills in "Upstate" New York? Lots of big ones in the reservoirs there - especially Pepacton - where they constantly catch 20 lb browns!

Sandcrab


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I usually fish the Kensiko reservoir and I have caught some nice fish there but once the trees fill out and it gets hotter I almost go strickly saltwater but this helps me get ready for the season


----------

